
Show HN: We are trying to reinvent democracy. This is our most recent prototype - torrenegra
https://share.proto.io/0PDLG7/
======
cocktailpeanuts
Your most recent prototype is a photoshopped image of an iMessage chat
session?

~~~
torrenegra
Hi. Thanks for trying it out. That's the first interaction we expect most
users to come across. You can click on the message in the chat session.

~~~
gus_massa
It's not clear at all. I had to stare at the demo for 10 minutes and click
everywhere until I found the link. Some help
[http://imgur.com/a/F7n1K](http://imgur.com/a/F7n1K)

